# Hunting > Hunting >  Woodhill

## faregame

Woodhill results in the post

Lucky enough to get block 5 in July

----------


## phillipgr

Nice. Will they send out a letter if you didnt get picked?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Just had a look on the website. Didn't get picked. Oh well.

----------


## Barefoot

your not the only one. I see a mate has a block though, time for a phone call  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mohawk660

> Just had a look on the website. Didn't get picked. Oh well.


Your not the only one to miss out add me to that tally !!!! :Yuush:

----------


## ishoot10s

You had pretty much a 1 in 3 chance this year based on the number of entries and the number of blocks/days available. It's a well managed ballot run by a small and dedicated team of volunteers. They do a shite load of work up there setting up the blocks, patrolling and trying to keep things fair for all. I'm not involved but I know a couple of the guys. I've never had a bad days hunt up there, even in pissing rain or without firing a shot. Almost always animals seen and some real close.

 If you got a ballot, have a good hunt!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Wood hill forest ? That's got to be the murder capital of forests in nz surly . Didn't no it was also a popular hunting spot !  ...fallow ?? .

----------


## phillipgr

> Wood hill forest ? That's got to be the murder capital of forests in nz surly . Didn't no it was also a popular hunting spot !  ...fallow ?? .


Heaps of fallow in there.

----------


## Rushy

> Wood hill forest ? That's got to be the murder capital of forests in nz surly . Didn't no it was also a popular hunting spot !  ...fallow ?? .


There is only supposed to be hunting in there by ballot Munsey but the Helensville Police frequently catch poachers in there that are after Fallow.  With regard to the murder capital of forests, I back onto it and for years used to hoon a horse through the tracks down to Muriwai beach.  Was always looking out for a crime scene discovery but I never found one.

----------


## Rushy

> Heaps of fallow in there.


Eight of them up the back last night Phillip, including a nice looking spiker and buck chasing a doe in heat.  I was taking the wife out to dinner to celebrate our wedding anniversary but I have to tell you it crossed my mind to let her go by herself.

----------


## phillipgr

> Eight of them up the back last night Phillip, including a nice looking spiker and buck chasing a doe in heat.  I was taking the wife out to dinner to celebrate our wedding anniversary but I have to tell you it crossed my mind to let her go by herself.


You could have been forgiven for considering it! (who am I kidding?!)
They were they roaring or just chasing the doe around? 
Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> There is only supposed to be hunting in there by ballot Munsey but the Helensville Police frequently catch poachers in there that are after Fallow.  With regard to the murder capital of forests, I back onto it and for years used to hoon a horse through the tracks down to Muriwai beach.  Was always looking out for a crime scene discovery but I never found one.


What about " Jafa Zombies" ? Got to be a few in there !

----------


## Rushy

> You could have been forgiven for considering it! (who am I kidding?!)
> They were they roaring or just chasing the doe around? 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


The big boy was croaking Phillip

----------


## Rushy

> What about " Jafa Zombies" ? Got to be a few in there !


I have never seen any Munsey but perhaps I should get an AR15 just in case.

----------


## Munsey

> I have never seen any Munsey but perhaps I should get an AR15 just in case.


They are jafas a slug gun would be suffice !

----------


## phillipgr

> The big boy was croaking Phillip


Wicked

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

Shit, just read the ballot results.....strike 2.....another years wait then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Happy

Me and 30CALTERRY Both missed out as well   Oh well next year maybe ???  :Oh Noes:

----------


## moonhunt

I managed one this year, now to pop the cherry

----------


## phillipgr

> I managed one this year, now to pop the cherry


Yeah boy! I popped mine on a Woodhill fallow.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> I managed one this year, now to pop the cherry


Good skills Moonhunt.  Let me know your date and you are welcome to drop in for a cuppa while you are in the area.

----------


## sako75

Congrats to all those who got a ballot  :Cool:  
Moonhunt - look forward to hearing how you get on

I will try again next year

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah boy! I popped mine on a Woodhill fallow.
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Im soooo glad you added "Woodhill" in that sentence Phil!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

> Im soooo glad you added "Woodhill" in that sentence Phil!!!!


Haha good call Gibo.

----------


## moonhunt

Thanks Rushy, that is a kind offer

----------


## Barefoot

Don't get side tracked by the pigs Moonhunt - you want a DEER

----------


## moonhunt

Haha i shouldnt, i hope... keen as for my first

----------


## moonhunt

For those that are curious about deer in auckland 
TV WiLD episode seven - The Fallow deer of Woodhill Forest - YouTube

----------


## phillipgr

> For those that are curious about deer in auckland 
> TV WiLD episode seven - The Fallow deer of Woodhill Forest - YouTube


Watched this awhile back. There are a lot for fallow in there than 300-400 though.

----------


## Hunt4life

I feel really lucky and privileged after reading how many of you guys missed out, some two years in a row. I applied for the first time this year and drew block 1 in August. Dunno what to expect as never hunted fallow and don't know anything about the layout of the blocks, nor how two months of daily hunting pressure before we get there will effect our chances of nailing a good buck. My two mates and I are pretty excited though

----------


## Rushy

> I feel really lucky and privileged after reading how many of you guys missed out, some two years in a row. I applied for the first time this year and drew block 1 in August. Dunno what to expect as never hunted fallow and don't know anything about the layout of the blocks, nor how two months of daily hunting pressure before we get there will effect our chances of nailing a good buck. My two mates and I are pretty excited though


You could come for an innocent rifleless walk with a local a few weeks in advance so that you had some idea.  There will still be deer there.

----------


## Barefoot

It's not daily pressure either, hunting on the blocks is weekends only. Typically the later in the season the better up there as there is more daylight.

----------


## Hunt4life

Daylight hours! Hadn't thought of that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Hunt4life

Funny...I lived in west Auckland all my life and never put in for a ballot at Woodhill. Instead, I chose to drive for six hours to Kawekas and come home empty handed  :Have A Nice Day:  Not painting a good picture of my intellect ay? Haha

----------


## Croc-Hunter

There were some guys in there the other night shooting things up. they came off the beach.

----------


## ishoot10s

> There were some guys in there the other night shooting things up. they came off the beach.


Yeah the poaching is hard to police but the WFMC guys do the best they can and manage to get the odd trespass notice issued. Unfortunately, there is always the chance of having other ballot holders in the wrong block and  given the open beach access, poachers or even mountain bikers and motor cyclists come through your block during a hunt. Just some curveballs to dodge for the privilege of a handy hunt. Sucks more for the fellows who have come from a bit further afield.

----------

